# CO2 Refills



## totallyvacant

I am just about to receive my first CO2 system (the Red Sea CO2 Pro Deluxe kit) and will be needing a CO2 tank and refill. I know the local Big Al's (Oakville) offers refills but they first make you buy their expensive tank (something like $180 for the tank, $35 for each subsequent refill).

Can someone tell me where I can get a CO2 tank and get it refilled in the GTA? Somewhere in the Oakville/Burlington/Mississauga area would be best...


----------



## hojimoe

check out your local hydroponics store, usually they sell tanks around $110 and charge ~$20 per refill...

they actually don't refil on site, and they exchange you a different filled tank when you come back...

or try camcarb that's where I got mine, I got a 20lb tank filled for $126-ish.... they charge ~$23 for a 20lb refill... 20lbs will last me 1.5 yrs or so...or less when I hook it up to the other tanks as well


----------



## Chris S

Camcarb.

It is on Weston road, south of Steeles. Good guys, 15 bucks a refill.

Don't get it from bigal's - rip off.


----------



## Mr Fishies

Wherever you go to get your tank, ask about their tank swapping policies - if you drop the $ to buy a tank and refill it once or twice before you have to have it inspected and hydro tested (or buy a new one) the average cost can go up pretty quick. I don't know the exact costs for the inspection/testing, but based on the complaints I heard it's not cheap.

A tank that gets swapped out each fill (like a lot of BBQ propane tanks do) may not be a bad option when you do the long term math. This is the advice of a home brewing friend of mine not a plant keeper - but the thought is still valid.


----------



## XbrandonX

Norwood fire extinguishers in Etobicoke will give you an awesome deal. Thats where I got mine from. check em out for sure. They refill too. I bought a 15lb for $75 full. Then I bought 2 fire extinguishers as well.. I was there so WTH.


----------



## wtac

I've never refilled @Norwood...they fill on the spot? They are the cheapest for CO2 bottles that I have seen. I'm rarely in their area to refill but CamCarb is where I usually go...in and out in 5mins...LOL!


----------



## totallyvacant

I thought I'd update this one. I went to Norwood in Etobicoke and purchased a 5 pound tank for $75 (full). I could also have gotten a 10 pound tank for $85. The guys were very helpful and I got in and out fast. They offer while-you-wait refills (5 minutes) for $10 (or $15 for the 10 pound tank). They also said that if I want to upgrade my tank size later, I can just pay them the difference ($10) and swap the tank.

So I definitely recommend Norwood for CO2.


----------



## hojimoe

totallyvacant said:


> I thought I'd update this one. I went to Norwood in Etobicoke and purchased a 5 pound tank for $75 (full). I could also have gotten a 10 pound tank for $85. The guys were very helpful and I got in and out fast. They offer while-you-wait refills (5 minutes) for $10 (or $15 for the 10 pound tank). They also said that if I want to upgrade my tank size later, I can just pay them the difference ($10) and swap the tank.
> 
> So I definitely recommend Norwood for CO2.


that's great to know, I'd go there, but the cost of gas makes me stick to camcarb lol... otherwise I loose the difference in price in gas money!


----------

